# Project Jeep Custom



## M2ehotwheel (Feb 10, 2020)

Hello everyone, I have started a youtube channel where I’m trying to build this Jee from a wooden frame 
Check my channel out and subscribe for all the updates


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Interesting idea to carve it out of wood. I've never like carving wood. it's hard and gets a rough finish. still, you could probably do a whole car like that if you had the skill. 
You could improve your video by breaking up the sped up video with a few bits of voice over showing your progress and your results. Also that music was awful. glad you didn't have it all the way through the video.


----------

